# 1974 lowe Jumbo V16



## Ictalurus (Aug 14, 2015)

Well, I got a new to me boat, 1974 Lowe Jumbo V16. Had to drive a good bit to pick her up, but I love the lines on the old boat and thought it had some real potential. Had a sears sticker on it, but HIN lists manufacturer as Lowe, so it's a Lowe :LOL2: 

Here is the boat as I bought it, my helper didn't like it as much as the old boat. The trailer was also pretty rough.


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 14, 2015)

Picked up a really nice Dixie Craft trailer on CL. Got the dents smoothed out and boat sanded.


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 14, 2015)

Middle bench seat has been cut out and aluminum framing complete. Decks are also cut.


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 14, 2015)

Wood has also been sealed, boat is primed and painting has begun. That is where I'm at now.


----------



## bamabill (Aug 14, 2015)

That is really looking good! What will you power it with?


----------



## mrdrh99 (Aug 15, 2015)

That's awesome man!


----------



## Nubbins (Aug 15, 2015)

Wow!! Sure shows this ain't your first rodeo. Really like the storage on the side benches. Seeing yours gives me an idea what mine may look like. (I hope half as good as yours) Had the same type of layout in mind. Just getting started on my 1648 polarcraft, and wanted to hide the floor robbing support braces on their cross ribs. Trying to do it all aluminum. Can't wait to see more!! Your giving me something to shoot for


----------



## Nubbins (Aug 15, 2015)

Just noticed in your profile you reside in Gods Country also. My build is being done in Erin. South of Paris east side of ky lake.


----------



## pastorrichk (Aug 15, 2015)

Wow... very, very nice... just getting ready to post my new project (I'm behind)... but your design and work have inspired me...


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks for the comments everyone!

Boat will primarily be powered with a 1998 Evinrude 8 HP. However, I also have an older Johnson 20 HP that would add that classic touch. If I get some time this winter, I'll tinker with it a bit and get it in trustable order for next year. 

Paris, TN is a really nice area. I did my graduate work at LBL, love it up there. I bought this boat in Linden.

I'm shooting for the "classy" look on this old boat. I really fell in love with the curves and lines, especially how the stern tapers back in. All vertical pieces are stained oak, 1/4" ply, should look really good.

The biggest decision for me on this build was the front deck. I originally was thinking of a higher front deck, level with the seats. But my assistant, see above pics, just fell in love with the little seat up front. I'm also not much of a bass fisherman, so I went with a low deck of front. I lost some storage, but I did gain seating for two more. There is always the option to change it later, but I stand up to fish a lot and think I'll prefer the low deck, it did work out well on the last boat. 

Finished up painting the exterior this weekend. Flipped the boat over and primed the interior. Next steps are to paint the interior, run electrical, and start putting the decks back in. Basically the fun stuff.


----------



## ADIBOO (Aug 17, 2015)

Making great progress, can't wait to see the end result!


----------



## mrdrh99 (Sep 4, 2015)

Yeah man, that's beautiful!


----------



## Ictalurus (Sep 28, 2015)

More build pics. Went with noodles for the foam source, worked out well, ran the electrical down through the middle of them. The two tone paint scheme was more work than I thought also, mainly time.


----------



## Ictalurus (Sep 28, 2015)

Boat is finished. I like the look of it, very happy.

I have quite of few pictures of the build, if anyone wants anything specific, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## satx78247 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ictalurus,

NIFTY. = Looks like a GREAT "perch-jerking machine" to me.

yours, satx


----------



## Nubbins (Sep 29, 2015)

All I can say is wow!! Looks great with plenty of room to move around. The top is a real nice touch and just the thing when that sun is high in our tn summer sky. I've been waiting to see the finished project and now I am ready to get started on my build. Hope it comes out as nice as yours.


----------



## Stubborn Dutchman (Sep 29, 2015)

Awesome job! Great idea with the tubes for flotation. Thanks for sharing.

Don


----------



## Todd in NY (Dec 3, 2015)

Awesome job on the boat! I just bought that exact same boat last week in western NY, but mine just has the Sears capacity plate, nothing about being made by Lowe. Mine is still a stripped down utility boat, and will pretty much stay that way. Mine came with the original 1974 sears trailer and a 1973 Evinrude 25HP motor. The 2 oars that came with mine might be original too. Mine is also a 1974 boat, model number 286-61416 (Sears Semi-Vee).

Here is the link to my post with pics and information about my Sears boat https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=39599#p402009


----------

